
Visualizing the Local Effects of Recovery Spending on Job Loss [Interactive Map] - curthopkins
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/visualizing_the_effects_of_recovery_spending_on_jo.php#.Tmpe767YupA.hackernews
======
watchandwait
What's missing are the jobs lost in other parts of the economy, because govt
stimulus is basically a transfer of resources from existing private
businesses. In other words, do we really think taxing Google, filtering the
money through Congress and the lobbying machine, and providing those funds to
a politically favored roads project is really a net jobs creator for the
economy?

